# Experiment mit 100.000 Browser-Game-Spielern widerspricht Einstein



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Experiment mit 100.000 Browser-Game-Spielern widerspricht Einstein*

						Etwa hunderttausend Spieler halfen bei einem Experiment, dass versuchte, eine grundsätzliche Frage der Quantenphysik zu klären. Dabei wurden die Eingaben von einem Browser-Game benutzt, um die Zufallsgeneratoren bei sogenannten Bell-Tests anzusteuern. Zuvor wurde bei solchen Tests kritisiert, dass die, von Wissenschaftlern ausgewählten, Zufallswerte nicht zufällig genug seien. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Experiment mit 100.000 Browser-Game-Spielern widerspricht Einstein*


----------



## Llares (20. Mai 2018)

Interessantes Experiment. Und die “Saaten von Amerika“. Herrlich!


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2018)

Sehr interessant!

Ich frage mich wie Teilchen über beliebige Entfernungen "überlichtschnell" Informationen austauschen können? Habe ich nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. Mai 2018)

Wie wäre wohl das Ergebnis, wenn jemand den Probanden auf die Finger geschaut hätte (Beobachter)


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie Teilchen über beliebige Entfernungen "überlichtschnell" Informationen austauschen können? Habe ich nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll.



Niemand hat bisher im Detail verstanden wie das geht. Und genau das ist der Punkt bei Quantenphysik: Sie widerspricht unseren Erfahrungen und Gesetzen der "großen" Welt. Du darfst nicht mit dem "Wissen" das du aus deiner Umgebung hast in die Quantenwelt gehen. Quantentechnisch gibt es keine Grenzen. Dinge haben viele Zustände gleichzeitig bis sie beobachtet werden (ja, sie "wissen" das dann...), sie sind da und gleichzeitig nicht da bzw. woanders und Informationsaustausch ist auf beliebige Entfernungen verzögerungsfrei. Zeit und Raum haben in diesen Dimensionen nicht die Eigenschaften wie du sie kennst. Wärst du ein Quantenteilchen könntest du gleichzeitig jung, alt, zu Hause, in Mexiko, lebendig und tot sein. Bis dich jemand beobachtet und du dich für einen Zustand entscheiden musst. (Philosophische Frage: Wo ist der Beweis, dass das nicht tatsächlich so ist? Existierst du oder dein Spiegelbild wirklich wenn niemand hinsieht? )



tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wie wäre wohl das Ergebnis, wenn jemand den  Probanden auf die Finger geschaut hätte (Beobachter)


Das gleiche. Das hier ist "simulierter Zufall", keine direkte Quantenphysik.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2018)

tt7crocodiles schrieb:


> Wie wäre wohl das Ergebnis, wenn jemand den Probanden auf die Finger geschaut hätte (Beobachter)


Bestimmt auch beeinflusst. Und wenn ein Beobachter den Beobachter dabei beobachtet hätte noch mehr.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand hat bisher im Detail verstanden wie das geht. Und genau das ist der Punkt bei Quantenphysik: Sie widerspricht unseren Erfahrungen und Gesetzen der "großen" Welt. Du darfst nicht mit dem "Wissen" das du aus deiner Umgebung hast in die Quantenwelt gehen. Quantentechnisch gibt es keine Grenzen. Dinge haben viele Zustände gleichzeitig bis sie beobachtet werden (ja, sie "wissen" das dann...), sie sind da und gleichzeitig nicht da bzw. woanders und Informationsaustausch ist auf beliebige Entfernungen verzögerungsfrei. Zeit und Raum haben in diesen Dimensionen nicht die Eigenschaften wie du sie kennst. Wärst du ein Quantenteilchen könntest du gleichzeitig jung, alt, zu Hause, in Mexiko, lebendig und tot sein. Bis dich jemand beobachtet und du dich für einen Zustand entscheiden musst.


Ja scheinbar wird da alles auf den Kopf gestellt.



> Philosophische Frage: Wo ist der Beweis, dass das nicht tatsächlich so ist? Existierst du oder dein Spiegelbild wirklich wenn niemand hinsieht?


Die ist ähnlich wie mit dem  umfallenden Baum im Wald. Macht er dabei ein Geräusch wenn kein Beobachter anwesend ist?
Ich glaube schon. Die Naturgesetze und das Universum bestehen auch ohne uns. So wichtig können wir gar nicht sein.
Und die Naturgesetze sollen ja auch überall im Universum ihre Gültigkeit haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja scheinbar wird da alles auf den Kopf gestellt.


Ansichtssache. Man kanns auch so sehen dass die Quantenmechanik der Normalzustand der Welt ist und nur dadurch, dass sehr große Mengen von Materie zusammenwirken alles auf den Kopf gestellt wird und Raum/Zeit auf einmal auf kuriose Weise an Bedeutung gewinnt.

Dass wir das als "normal" ansehen dass es ein hier und dort und gestern und morgen gibt liegt nur daran, dass wir als Lebewesen in der entsprechenden Größenordnung existieren und das nunmal unsere erlebte Umwelt ist. Deswegen muss das aber noch lange nicht der Grundzustand sein. Ich halte es für extremst unwahrscheinlich dass das, was wir sehen, erleben und als normal empfinden wirklich die Natur dessen ist was uns umgibt und aus was wir sind (oha, jetzt wirds philosophisch), denn wir sind derart begrenzt in unseren Möglichkeiten dass ich es für nahezu unmöglich halte dass das, was wir kennen wirklich alles ist, was existiert bzw. dass unsere bekannten Naturgesetze annähernd das abbilden wie es tatsächlich ist. Es sind nur für uns recht gut funktionierende Modelle - bis man halt an den Punkt kommt wo sie nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Man kanns auch so sehen dass die Quantenmechanik der Normalzustand der Welt ist und nur dadurch, dass sehr große Mengen von Materie zusammenwirken alles auf den Kopf gestellt wird und Raum/Zeit auf einmal auf kuriose Weise an Bedeutung gewinnt.
> 
> Dass wir das als "normal" ansehen dass es ein hier und dort und gestern und morgen gibt liegt nur daran, dass wir als Lebewesen in der entsprechenden Größenordnung existieren und das nunmal unsere erlebte Umwelt ist. Deswegen muss das aber noch lange nicht der Grundzustand sein. Ich halte es für extremst unwahrscheinlich dass das, was wir sehen, erleben und als normal empfinden wirklich die Natur dessen ist was uns umgibt und aus was wir sind (oha, jetzt wirds philosophisch), denn wir sind derart begrenzt in unseren Möglichkeiten dass ich es für nahezu unmöglich halte dass das, was wir kennen wirklich alles ist, was existiert bzw. dass unsere bekannten Naturgesetze annähernd das abbilden wie es tatsächlich ist. Es sind nur für uns recht gut funktionierende Modelle - bis man halt an den Punkt kommt wo sie nicht mehr funktionieren.


Naja, aber die Quantenmechanik wird ja eher auf den Mikrokosmos angewendet. Für alles andere gibt es ja eindeutige Modelle mit denen man die "Realität" gut beschreiben kann.


----------



## wurstkuchen (20. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> 
> Ich frage mich wie Teilchen über beliebige Entfernungen "überlichtschnell" Informationen austauschen können? Habe ich nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll.



Simple Antwort: Könnnen sie nicht. Nichts kann Informationen schneller als das Licht übertragen. Bei Quantenverschränkung (quantum entanglement) werden keine Informationen übertragen. Stell dir einfach zwei Socken vor, eine ist rot, die andere grün. Jetzt packt man beide in eine Kiste und transportiert die eine Kiste auf den Mars und die andere bleibt hier. Dann macht jemand genau um 12 Uhr CEST die Kiste auf der Erde auf. In just diesem Moment weiß diese Person, dass auf dem Mars die andere Farbe sein muss. Wurde dabei Information übertragen? Nein.

Wenn man zwei Partikel miteinander verschränkt, dann teilen sie sich beide quai einen Quantenzustand. Sprich, wenn ein Teilchen einen up spin hat, dann hat das andere den gegensätzlichen, down. Solange sie verschränkt sind, weiß man nicht, welches der beiden up bzw down hat. Erst wenn eine Messung durchgeführt (Kiste öffnen) wird, weiß man, das eine hat zB up. In dem Moment wird das andere "spukhaft" auch auf down festgelegt. Egal wie weit die beiden Partikel voneinander entfernt sind. Sobald das eine in die "Realität springt" geschiet das auch mit dem anderen. Das hat Einstein dann als Spukhafte-Fernwirkung bezeichnet. Dabei werden/können aber keine Informationen übertragen werden. Man kann der anderen Person auf dem Mars nicht mitteilen, wann man die Messung durchgeführt hat. Er wartet zb noch und entscheidet sich dann irgendwan, seine Kiste zu öffnen. Er kann aus dem Zustand der Farbe dann aber nichts ableiten, was eine Informationsübertragung wäre.

Außerdem ist der Artikel unglücklich an einigen Stellen. Einstein war zB niemals ein Freund der Quantenmechanik und hat sie auch als Unfug abgetan, er war quasi Anhänger der "hidden variable theory", also, dass Quantenmechanik nicht auf echtem Zufall basiert, sondern wir nur nicht in der Lage sind, alle Variablen eines System zu kennen oder zu verstehn, Würde man das tun, wäre ein System zu 100% deterministisch.


----------



## RyzA (20. Mai 2018)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Simple Antwort: Könnnen sie nicht. Nichts kann Informationen schneller als das Licht übertragen. Bei Quantenverschränkung (quantum entanglement) werden keine Informationen übertragen. Stell dir einfach zwei Socken vor, eine ist rot, die andere grün. Jetzt packt man beide in eine Kiste und transportiert die eine Kiste auf den Mars und die andere bleibt hier. Dann macht jemand genau um 12 Uhr CEST die Kiste auf der Erde auf. In just diesem Moment weiß diese Person, dass auf der Mars die andere Farbe sein muss. Wurde dabei Information übertragen? Nein.


Achso du meinst einfach nur über ein simples Ausschlußverfahren?


----------



## wurstkuchen (20. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, aber die Quantenmechanik wird ja eher auf den Mikrokosmos angewendet. Für alles andere gibt es ja eindeutige Modelle mit denen man die "Realität" gut beschreiben kann.



Ne, eben nicht eindeutig, sondern nur näherungsweise. Das zwar sehr genau für Makrokosmos, es ist und bleib jedoch nur ein näherungsweiser Ansatz. Befriedigend ist das keineswegs. Eine einheitliche realitätsnahe Theorie werden wir vermutlich niemals finden.


----------



## RtZk (20. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand hat bisher im Detail verstanden wie das geht. Und genau das ist der Punkt bei Quantenphysik: Sie widerspricht unseren Erfahrungen und Gesetzen der "großen" Welt. Du darfst nicht mit dem "Wissen" das du aus deiner Umgebung hast in die Quantenwelt gehen. Quantentechnisch gibt es keine Grenzen. Dinge haben viele Zustände gleichzeitig bis sie beobachtet werden (ja, sie "wissen" das dann...), sie sind da und gleichzeitig nicht da bzw. woanders und Informationsaustausch ist auf beliebige Entfernungen verzögerungsfrei. Zeit und Raum haben in diesen Dimensionen nicht die Eigenschaften wie du sie kennst. Wärst du ein Quantenteilchen könntest du gleichzeitig jung, alt, zu Hause, in Mexiko, lebendig und tot sein. Bis dich jemand beobachtet und du dich für einen Zustand entscheiden musst. (Philosophische Frage: Wo ist der Beweis, dass das nicht tatsächlich so ist? Existierst du oder dein Spiegelbild wirklich wenn niemand hinsieht? )
> 
> 
> Das gleiche. Das hier ist "simulierter Zufall", keine direkte Quantenphysik.



Wenn sich der Zustand bei Beobachtung bestimmt, woher weiß man dann das es mehre Möglichkeiten gegeben hat?
Nach meiner Logik widerspricht sich das, denn jede Art der Messung ist nun einmal eine Art Beobachtung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Zustand bei Beobachtung bestimmt, woher weiß man dann das es mehre Möglichkeiten gegeben hat?


Weil du das gleiche Experiment beliebig oft wiederholen kannst, zufällig die Art der Beobachtung wählen kannst und das beobachtete Teilchen immer korrekt den Zustand annimmt, den du beobachten willst/kannst.

Beispiel: Es gibt Messanordnungen, die Photonen als Teilchen erkennen (also Verhaltensmuster messen, die ausschließlich Teilchen haben). Und es gibt andere Messanordnungen, die Photonen als Wellen erkennen (Verhaltensmuster messen, die ausschließlich Wellen haben).

Nun schießst du Photonen zufällig auf die Messeinrichtungen oder tauschst die Einrichtungen beliebig aus und du wirst immer genau das messen was du messen willst. Weil quantenmechanisch Licht beides _gleichzeitig _ist (eine Welle UND ein Teilchen) - so lange bis du entscheidest was du messen willst.


----------



## wurstkuchen (20. Mai 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Zustand bei Beobachtung bestimmt, woher weiß man dann das es mehre Möglichkeiten gegeben hat?
> Nach meiner Logik widerspricht sich das, denn jede Art der Messung ist nun einmal eine Art Beobachtung.



Nun, genau das ist halt das Fundament der Quantenmechanik, die sich in vielen Experimenten auch soweit als richtig erwiesen hat. Wie unglaubwürdig es auch erscheinen mag, unsere alltäglichen Beobachtungen kann man damit über den Haufen werfen. Man muss bei Quantenmechanik wirklich an das "Unfassbare" glauben. Bestes experimentelle Beispiel ist das sogenannten Doppelspalt-Experiment. Lässt man Licht auf einen Doppelspalt treffen und beobachtet auf einem Schirm dahinter das Ergebnis, so bildet sich ein Wellen-typisches Interferenzmuster von Maxima und Minima (Überlagerungen und Tilgung von Wellenbergen und tälern). Baut man jetzt zusätzlich ein Messgerät ein, um genauz zu bestimmen, durch welchen Spalt die Photonen gingen, ist auf dem Schirm plötzlich ein 50zu50 Verhältnis aufzufinden, das Interferenzmuster ist verschwunden. Es gingen nun genau 50% der Phtonen durch den einen Spalt und 50% durch den anderen und bilden nur zwei Linien auf dem Schirm. Die Messung (Beobachtung) hat die Realität verändert, so verrückt das auch klingt. In dem Moment, wo gemessen wird, wird die Wellenfront der Photonen zerstört und zu lokalen Punkt-Partikeln umgeformt. Das Experiment zeigt, die Photonen existieren sowohl als Welle als auch as Partikel gleichzeitig. Allein die Messung setzt fest, was sie sind. Ohne Messung existieren die Photonen in einer art "Wahrscheinlichkeitswelle". Jetzt kommt das verrückte: Man kann das ganze auch mit einer Elektronenkanone machen. Sprich, man schießt immer nur genau EIN Elektron ab. Schritt, für Schritt. Dann wartet man bis sich ein Muster auf dem Schirm allmählich aufbaut. Das fantastische ist nun, die Elektronen verhalten sich genauso wie die Photonen. Nach einiger Zeit bildet sich das typische Interferenzmuster aus, obschon es aus tausenden Einzelpunkten besteht, die auf dem Schirm eingetroffen sind. Wie kann das sein!? Es ist immer nur EIN Elektron dur den einen ODER den anderen Spalt geflogen! Wie kann es ein Interferenzmuster bilden!? Das Elektron... ist durch beide Spalte GLEICHZEITIG gegangen und ist mit SICH SELBER in Interferenz getreten... Baut man nun wieder ein Messgerät ein und macht das Experiment erneut... bilden sich wieder nur zwei Linien aus. Nun fliegen genau 50% der Elektronen brav durch den linken und 50% durch den rechten Spalt, als feste Partikel. Das Experiment hat man inzwischen auch aus größeren Atomen und sogar Molekülen erfolgreich wiederholen können die man einzeln abgefeuert hat. Auch diese verhalten sich genauso. Das heißt... die Gesetze der Quantenmechanik gelten auch auf scheinbar beliebig größere makrokosmische Gebilde.


----------



## Gast201808102 (20. Mai 2018)

die beiden socken haben aber ihren zustand - und der ändert sich ja nicht. bei der verschränkung ändern die teilchen ja ihren zustand. und zwar zeitgleich, auf den gleichen. dem zu folge müsste ja eine deiner socken die farbe ändern, oder nicht? das da keine informationen übertragen werden sollen... schwer vorstellbar. wie das ganze an sich. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BV0Fs4eM0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



p.s.: leute mit epilepsie o.ä. gucken sich die doku besser nicht an - oder an den entsprechenden stellen nicht hin. ^^


----------



## Bevier (20. Mai 2018)

Problematisch wird das vorliegende "Experiment" jedoch bei der Annahme, dass das Drücken von 0 oder 1 in dem Versuch wirklich zufällig ist. Denn es ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher, dass dieses Drücken eben gar nicht so zufällig ist, sondern sehr wohl beeinflusst wird, durch Vorlieben der Probanden, äüßere Einflüsse und unzählige andere Sachen, auf die die Beobachter nicht achteten...
Selbst bei 100.000 Teilnehmern wird nur grober Zufall daraus, kein echter.


----------



## hanfi104 (20. Mai 2018)

Eine kleine Veranschaulichung vom Doppelspalt experiment, Englisch
YouTube


----------



## wurstkuchen (20. Mai 2018)

ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> die beiden socken haben aber ihren zustand - und der ändert sich ja nicht. bei der verschränkung ändern die teilchen ja ihren zustand. und zwar zeitgleich, auf den gleichen. dem zu folge müsste ja eine deiner socken die farbe ändern, oder nicht? das da keine informationen übertragen werden sollen... schwer vorstellbar. wie das ganze an sich.



... das Socken Beispiel war nur als veranschauliches Beispiel gedacht. Sieh die beiden Socken als verschränkte Partikel an. In dem Fall, würden beide nicht "ständig ihre Farbe" wechseln, sondern, in dem Moment wo sie in die Kisten gelegt sind (niemand kennt die Farben der Socken), befinden sich beide Socken in einer "Schwebe" (Schrödingers Katze). Sie sind beide sowohl rot als auch grün. Erst wenn jemand eine der Kisten aufmacht, springen beide in rot und grün um. Die eine Socke teilt nicht der anderen auf magische Weise mit Überlichtgeschwindigkeit mit, dass sie die andere Farbe annehmen soll. Dabei werden keine Informationen übertragen.


----------



## Gast201808102 (20. Mai 2018)

ja. aber wir kannten die farben doch. eine rot, die andere grün. 

edit
sie müssten ja beide in jedem fall die gleiche farbe annehmen. stets. ohne informationsübermittlung wäre das doch zufall. hmm.
na... wurscht, erstmal. klären wir hier und heute eh nicht. ich mach mich jetzt auf zum dixieland, n bizzel jazzen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (20. Mai 2018)

Bevier schrieb:


> Problematisch wird das vorliegende "Experiment" jedoch bei der Annahme, dass das Drücken von 0 oder 1 in dem Versuch wirklich zufällig ist. Denn es ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher, dass dieses Drücken eben gar nicht so zufällig ist, sondern sehr wohl beeinflusst wird, durch Vorlieben der Probanden, äüßere Einflüsse und unzählige andere Sachen, auf die die Beobachter nicht achteten...
> Selbst bei 100.000 Teilnehmern wird nur grober Zufall daraus, kein echter.



Das denke ich eben auch. Es ist nur ein simulierter Zufall, mit ganz anderen Einflüssen und Faktoren.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (20. Mai 2018)

Zur besseren Erklärung warum keine Informationen mittels Quantenverschränkten Teilchen/Photonen/Objekten übertragen werden können (ich bleibe bei dem farbigen Socken, und wechsel nicht zu Spins oder Polarisationen):
Die zwei zuvor verschränkten Socken befinden sich anfänglich in je einer geschlossenen Box in Hamburg und München. Jede der Socken ist dabei gleichzeitig grün/rot. Nun õffnet Person 1 die Kiste in Hamburg (und führt die Messung MIT ZUFÄLLIGEM ERGEBNISS durch) und seine Socke ist z.B. rot. Person 2 in München kann dann nur eine grùne Socke in seiner Box finden.
Der Münchner weiß also, dass die Hamburger Socke rot sein muss. Also Datenübertragung? Das bringt aber nichts für eine Informationsübertragung denn der Hamburger kann nicht(aufgrund der reinen Zufälligkeit) absichtlich die Reihenfolge 'rot, grün, rot, grün, grün, ...' nach München senden. 
Es gibt somit keinen Konflikt zur Relativitätstheorie die Informationsaustausch mit Ùberlichtgeschwindigkeit untersagt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. Mai 2018)

Was ein Müllspiel.  Warum nehmen die nicht einfach meine Tastatureingaben von Pubg?


----------



## Voodoo2 (20. Mai 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was ein Müllspiel.  Warum nehmen die nicht einfach meine Tastatureingaben von Pubg?




Nicht zufällig genug


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Mai 2018)

> In der Quantenphysik gelten die uns bekannten physikalischen Gesetze nicht.


Aua! Das kommt dabei heraus, wenn ein fachfremder Autor versucht, Quantenphysik zu erklären. Die Gesetze der Quantenphysik SIND bekannt, der Satz ist somit Unsinn. Der Autor hätte schreiben sollen (und vielleicht auch gemeint), dass die Gesetze der Quantenphysik sich der Alltagsbeobachtung entziehen oder meinetwegen der alltäglichen Erfahrung. 

Einsteins berühmter Satz gilt übrigens schon längst als wiederlegt, zumindest zum aktuellen Stand des Wissens, man muss mit allgemeingültigen Formulierungen ja vorsichtig sein. Dieses Experiment hat nur zum wiederholten Mal belegt, dass quantenphysiklaische Phänomene eben doch zufällig sind.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## mannefix (20. Mai 2018)

Holy Shit. Den Artikel mal lieber zufällig von einem Physiker schreiben lassen.


----------



## -RedMoon- (20. Mai 2018)

@Redaktion
korrigiert doch bitte Euren Text und schaut Euch die Regeln für *das *und _*dass *_erneut an. Schon im Einleitungssatz ist ein Fehler.


----------



## neocoretexxx (20. Mai 2018)

Also mich faszeniert diese Thematik sehr. 

Doch noch mal auf den Dualismus des Elektrons, nach Heisenberg, zurück zu kommen. Wenn man diesen Fred aufmerksam liest, so wird dieses Thema von einigen Usern sehr verständlich und auch richtig dargestellt. 

Wollte jetzt nicht noch mal anfangen zu erklären, sondern nur mal laut denken. 

Wenn eine Elektromagnetische Welle, wie sichtbares Licht, sowohl als Welle (Quant) und Materie (Partikel), je nach Art der beobachtung praktisch gleichzeitig existiert, ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie die Methode der Beobachtung aussehen muss, damit es eben als eins von beiden wahrgenommen wird. Wenn dass Sonnenlicht nämlich Materie wäre, so wäre es doch radioaktiv, wie Heliumatome der Betastrahlung. Die Elektronen würden in die Epidermis einschlagen und genau dass passiert nicht, noch nicht mal für einige wenige mit einer anderen Betrachtungsweise. Wenngleich viele Elektronen durch die Atomzwischenräume keinen Schaden anrichten würden, wäre doch die Menge ausschlaggebend. Irgendwas hat doch entschieden, wie was im Makrokosmos vorkommt. Der Sonnenbrand? Das heißt die Quantenmechanischen Zustände, so wie sie sind, sind eben nicht zufällig, sie werden es durch Messung. Was auch immer in der Quantenmechanik passiert, wir, ja das gesamte Universum ist das Produkt dieser Vorgänge, die nur zufällig eskalieren, wenn man auf sei einwirkt. Die sogenannten Reflexionslinsen, nach Einstein, entstehen, wenn sich Licht um schwarze Löcher beugt, in dem Moment ist Licht also Materie und bei uns vor der Haustür, im Sonnenlicht sind es Wellen (Photonen)...

Oder sehe ich da jetzt was falsch?


----------



## Gimmick (20. Mai 2018)

neocoretexxx schrieb:


> Also mich faszeniert diese Thematik sehr.
> 
> Doch noch mal auf den Dualismus des Elektrons, nach Heisenberg, zurück zu kommen. Wenn man diesen Fred aufmerksam liest, so wird dieses Thema von einigen Usern sehr verständlich und auch richtig dargestellt.



Einstein und de Broglie sind die gesuchten Namen, Heisenberg war jemand anders 



> Wollte jetzt nicht noch mal anfangen zu erklären, sondern nur mal laut denken.
> 
> Wenn eine Elektromagnetische Welle, wie sichtbares Licht, sowohl als Welle (Quant) und Materie (Partikel), je nach Art der beobachtung praktisch gleichzeitig existiert, ist mir nicht ganz klar, wie die Methode der Beobachtung aussehen muss, damit es eben als eins von beiden wahrgenommen wird. Wenn dass Sonnenlicht nämlich Materie wäre, so wäre es doch radioaktiv, wie Heliumatome der Betastrahlung. Die Elektronen würden in die Epidermis einschlagen und genau dass passiert nicht, noch nicht mal für einige wenige mit einer anderen Betrachtungsweise. Wenngleich viele Elektronen durch die Atomzwischenräume keinen Schaden anrichten würden, wäre doch die Menge ausschlaggebend. Dass kam mir jetzt gerade mal in den Sinn. Irgendwas hat doch entschieden, wie es im Makrokosmos vorkommt. Der Sonnenbrand? Das heißt die Quantenmechanischen Zustände, so wie sie sind, sind eben nicht zufällig, sie werden es durch Messung.
> 
> Oder sehe ich da jetzt was falsch?



Erstmal ist Welle != Quant. "Quant" wird eigentlich für eine "kleinste Einheit" genutzt -> "Quantellung" = Aufteilung in kleinste Teile -> Das Quant der EM-Welle ist das Photon.

Der Welle-Teilchen-Dualismus sagt ja nicht, dass es entweder Welle oder Teilchen ist, sondern Wellen- und Teilcheneigenschaften besitzt. Jedem Teilchen kann über seinen Impuls eine Wellenlänge zugeordnet werden (de Brogli). Verschiedene Experiemente zeigen verschiedene EIgenschaften eines "Quants".
Radioaktive Strahlung ist ein Sammelbegriff für alpha, beta und gamma Strahlung, gamma Strahlung ist auch nur eine EM-Strahlung mit extrem kurzer Wellenlänge. 

Wo jetzt die Elektronen in deinem Post herkommen verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Staazvaind (20. Mai 2018)

genau das ist gerade thema bei "Urknall, Weltall und das Leben",
für die die sich für sowas interessieren 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiNEkfitCVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krabonq (20. Mai 2018)

Ich befasse mich immer wieder (als Hobby) mit Astrophysik bis Teilchen-/Quantenphysik und mir ist auch der Bell-Test bekannt, aber irgendwie konnte ich in diesem Artikel jetzt nicht herauslesen, was die Erkenntnis war und v.a., wie der genaue Rückschluss darauf ist.



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Etwa hunderttausend Spieler halfen bei einem Experiment, *dass* versuchte, eine grundsätzliche Frage der Quantenphysik zu klären.



Da kommt kein Doppel-S.


----------



## neocoretexxx (20. Mai 2018)

Okay, da war ich dann wohl auf dem falschen Dampfer. Bin sehr eingerostet und werde in Zukunft noch ne Menge lernen. Das wird spannend. 

Dachte man könnte dieses Phänomen der Quantenmechanik zuordnen.

Ich wollte mich aber im selben Atemzug noch mal bedanken beim PCGH-Team, dass dieses Thema aufgegriffen wurde und die Leute hier zu ner Menge geistigen Ergüsse gebracht hat, denn meiner Meinung nach, sind die Informatiker der Zukunft, dreiviertel Physiker...


----------



## AMG38 (20. Mai 2018)

Kann man denn ausschließen, dass die Messtechnik nicht in der Lage ist die Realität zu messen ? 
Das Doppelspaltexperiment zeigt doch, dass es "immer" zu einem Interferenzmuster kommt, wenn man keine Messung durchführt. Bedeutet das nicht, dass die Quantenphysik nichts mit Zufällen zu tun hat ? 
Bisher klang es immer so, als würde die Messung die Teilchen in dem Sinne beeinflussen, dass sie sich für einen Zustand entscheiden bzw. sich von einer bestimmten Seite zeigen. Kann man denn an der Stelle ausschließen, dass nicht die Teilchen eine Entscheidung "treffen", sondern die Messung einfach physikalisch gesehen die Eigenschaften des Teilchen beeinflussen und wir einfach eine neue Art, oder eine fortschrittlichere Messmethode brauchen ?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. Mai 2018)

AMG38 schrieb:


> Kann man denn ausschließen, dass die Messtechnik nicht in der Lage ist die Realität zu messen ?


Das kann man ausschließen, denn dazu müsste man sich zuerst einmal darauf einigen, was die Realität denn überhaupt sein soll.  Das, was wir umgangssprachlich als Realität bezeichnen, ist ein Konstrukt unseres Gehirns, das dieses aus einer Unzahl an Sinneseindrücken herausfiltert und im höchsten Maße interpretiert und konstruiert. So etwas wie eine objektive Realität existiert also überhaupt nicht. Allenfalls kann man sich darauf einigen, ob eine bestimmte Ausage als "wahr" oder "falsch" zu bewerten ist, wie z. B.: "Dieser Apfel ist rot." Ansonsten kann die Menschheit sich ja nicht einmal darauf einigen, ob ein  weltumspannendes, wissenschaftlich fundiert belegtes Phänomen wie der  Klimawandel tatsächlich existiert.



AMG38 schrieb:


> Kann man denn an der Stelle  ausschließen, dass nicht die Teilchen eine Entscheidung "treffen",  sondern die Messung einfach physikalisch gesehen die Eigenschaften des  Teilchen beeinflussen und wir einfach eine neue Art, oder eine  fortschrittlichere Messmethode brauchen ?


Das Doppelspaltexperiment kann man sicher nicht in dem Sinne interpretieren, dass die Teilchen im Sinne einer kognitiven Leistung eine Entscheidung treffen würden. Die Messmethode ist aber gleichgültig, die Teilchen reagieren auf den Akt des Beobachtens selbst, ganz egal, in welcher Form das stattfindet. Das kann keine noch so fortschrittliche Methode aushebeln. Dieses Verhalten von Quantenobjekten ist schlichtweg in der Art begründet, in der unser Universum konstruiert ist. Zu verlangen, den Teilchen gewissermaßen zu verheimlichen, dass sie beobachtet werden, ist so, als wollte man die Plancksche Konstante oder die Zahl Pi verändern. 

In dem Zusammenhang ist übrigens wichtig zu wissen, dass  Quantenphänomene sich eben NICHT ausschließlich auf winzige Objekte wie  Atome oder Elektronen beschränken. Das Doppelspaltexperiment wurde  mittlerweile bereits mit deutlich größeren Objekten durchgeführt, in den  1990ern mit sogenannten Buckyballs aus 60 Kohlenstoffatomen, in  jüngerer Zeit mit irgendwelchen Riesenmolekülen. Ich habe leider  vergessen, was das war und wie viele Atome beteiligt waren, aber es  waren mehrere hundert. Das sind in den Maßstäben der Quantenwelt wahre  Giganten, die besagten Riesenmoleküle gehören definitiv in die Welt des  Makrokosmos und auch in diesen erweiterten Doppelspaltversuchen  verhielten die Objekte sich exakt so wie Elektronen. 

Jetzt fantasiere ich mal ein bischen: ein Ansatz, unser Universum zu verstehen, geht davon aus, dass das Universum eine Art Hologramm ist. Also ein gigantisches Wellenfeld in dem jedes Teilchen mit jedem anderen durch Interferenz verbunden ist und, wie bei einem fotografischen Hologramm, jeder kleine Ausschnitt des Wellenfeldes alle Informationen des gesamten Feldes enthält. Wenn das stimmt, könnte das so manches Quantenphänomen erklären.



Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich befasse mich immer wieder (als Hobby) mit Astrophysik bis Teilchen-/Quantenphysik und mir ist auch der Bell-Test bekannt, aber irgendwie konnte ich in diesem Artikel jetzt nicht herauslesen, was die Erkenntnis war und v.a., wie der genaue Rückschluss darauf ist.


Das liegt daran, dass der Autor nicht kapiert hat, worüber er da schreibt.




Krabonq schrieb:


> Da kommt kein Doppel-S.


Was daran liegt, dass der Autor anscheinend nicht mal sein eigenes Metier versteht. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Gast201808102 (21. Mai 2018)

AMG38 schrieb:


> ...und wir einfach eine neue Art, oder eine fortschrittlichere Messmethode brauchen ?



gibt keine. selbst hinsehen ist/wäre zu "indiskret". und, man sollte ja auch noch in hinterkopf behalten, was "messung" hier meint. es geht ja nicht ausschließlich darum, irgend etwas mittels irgendwelcher instrumente festzustellen, nein. selbst das bloße hinsehen ist ja messung.
ich schätze, das bleibt -wie die frage nach der möglichkeit der existenz des -exakten- "zustands" 0- eine der nicht zu beantwortenden. ^^


----------



## M4f1 (21. Mai 2018)

Schade dass der Autor nicht mehr uebers Experiment geschrieben hat


----------



## Gimmick (21. Mai 2018)

AMG38 schrieb:


> Kann man denn ausschließen, dass die Messtechnik nicht in der Lage ist die Realität zu messen ?
> Das Doppelspaltexperiment zeigt doch, dass es "immer" zu einem Interferenzmuster kommt, wenn man keine Messung durchführt. Bedeutet das nicht, dass die Quantenphysik nichts mit Zufällen zu tun hat ?
> Bisher klang es immer so, als würde die Messung die Teilchen in dem Sinne beeinflussen, dass sie sich für einen Zustand entscheiden bzw. sich von einer bestimmten Seite zeigen. Kann man denn an der Stelle ausschließen, dass nicht die Teilchen eine Entscheidung "treffen", sondern die Messung einfach physikalisch gesehen die Eigenschaften des Teilchen beeinflussen und wir einfach eine neue Art, oder eine fortschrittlichere Messmethode brauchen ?



Der gemeinte Zufall bezieht sich beim Doppelspalt ja nicht darauf, ob ich jetzt ein Interferenzmuster und damit Wellencharakter habe oder nicht, sondern darauf, dass es überhaupt einen Wellencharakter gibt. Bis zu einer Wechselwirkung muss die Position des z.B. Elektrons über eine Aufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeitsfunktion beschrieben werden, die durch den Spalt mit sich selber interferieren kann. Erst beim Versuch eine Wechselwirkung zu erzeugen gibt es ja nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder es wechselwirkt, oder eben nicht. Und da wo die Wechselwirkung eintritt ist dann das Elektron. 
Der Schirm, auf dem man die "Einschläge" der Elektronen sieht wechselwirkt ja auch mit den Elektronen. Die Punkte zeigen dann, dass die Wechselwirkungswahrscheinlichkeit über die Aufenthaltswahrscheinlichkeit bestimmt werden kann. 

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass nach einer Wechselwirkung das Elektron dann ein Teilchen ist. Das bedeutet ja nur, dass im Moment der Wechselwirkung der Ort ausreichend genau bestimmt ist, um Teilchencharakteristiken zu entdecken. Nach jeder Wechselwirkung beginnt eine neue Wellenfunktion. 

Um dieses Entweder-Oder zu beseitigen wurde ja u.A. die Quantenfeldtheorie ins Leben gerufen, welche auch Wechselwirkungen wie Streuung, die man eher über ein Teilchenmodell lösen würde, als Wellen/Feld-Funktion (näherungsweise) lösen kann.


----------



## Bohrwardor (21. Mai 2018)

mit oder Ohne Beobachter ?


----------



## Gimmick (21. Mai 2018)

Bohrwardor schrieb:


> mit oder Ohne Beobachter ?



Bezieht sich das auf meinen Post? ^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2018)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Niemand hat bisher im Detail verstanden wie das geht.


Genau das ist der Punkt.
Nimand weiß, ob es doch noch unentdeckete Gesetze gibt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Quantentechnisch gibt es keine Grenzen.


Niemand kann ein "Quant" genau physikalisch beschreiben.
Kein mensch hat je ein Elektron gesehen.

Nur die Wirkungen des Elektrons sind einigermaßen bekannt.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dinge haben viele Zustände gleichzeitig bis sie beobachtet werden (ja, sie "wissen" das dann...),


Ein Teilchen weiß überhaupt nichts.
Es wird Energie zugeführt / entzogen bei der Beobachtung und ein Zustand ändert sich.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> sie sind da und gleichzeitig nicht da


 Genau das bezweifeln viele Physiker.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Informationsaustausch ist auf beliebige Entfernungen verzögerungsfrei.


Aber nur bei der spukhaften Fernwirkung.


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Zeit und Raum haben in diesen Dimensionen nicht die Eigenschaften wie du sie kennst.


 Zeit an sich gibt es anscheinend nicht.
Sie ist eine Eigenschaft des Raumes und wird von vielen Physikern als nicht fließend angesehen:


> Das scheinbare Fließen der *Zeit *wird daher von vielen Physikern und Philosophen als ein subjektives Phänomen oder gar als Illusion angesehen.


Außerdem ist sie variabel und besonders bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten oder Gravitationsfeldern nichtlinear (schwarzes Loch).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ZeitWärst du ein Quantenteilchen könntest du gleichzeitig jung, alt, zu Hause, in Mexiko, lebendig und tot sein. .


 Dieses Unverständnis wird hoffentlich irgendwann die *Stringtheorie *oder deren Nachfolger zerschlagen.
Wir reden hier über die Vorgängerphysik, die auch vieles nichts richtig erklären kann.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Existierst du oder dein Spiegelbild wirklich wenn niemand hinsieht? ) .


Hau den Kopf vor den Spiegel, dann merkst Du es oder nimm die Kamera und fotografiere das Spiegelbild (Kopie von der Kopie von der Kopie).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das hier ist "simulierter Zufall", keine direkte Quantenphysik.


 Das hat mit Quantenphysik rein gar nichts zu tun.

Vielleicht mit der Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das kann man ausschließen, denn dazu müsste man sich zuerst einmal darauf einigen, was die Realität denn überhaupt sein soll.  Das, was wir umgangssprachlich als Realität bezeichnen, ist ein Konstrukt unseres Gehirns, das dieses aus einer Unzahl an Sinneseindrücken herausfiltert und im höchsten Maße interpretiert und konstruiert. So etwas wie eine objektive Realität existiert also überhaupt nicht. Allenfalls kann man sich darauf einigen, ob eine bestimmte Ausage als "wahr" oder "falsch" zu bewerten ist, wie z. B.: "Dieser Apfel ist rot." Ansonsten kann die Menschheit sich ja nicht einmal darauf einigen, ob ein  weltumspannendes, wissenschaftlich fundiert belegtes Phänomen wie der  Klimawandel tatsächlich existiert.


Aber wenn die Naturgesetze überall im Universum Gültigkeit haben dann müssen sie auch unabhängig von uns existieren. Und sie haben schon lange vor uns existiert.
Klar ohne Beobachtung können wir selber nicht verifzieren. Aber warum sollte alles von uns abhängig sein?

Ich bin schon der Meinung das es eine objektive Realität gibt.


----------



## Moerli_me (21. Mai 2018)

Für unseren "freien Willen" ist es super, wenn Einstein hier widerlegt werden kann. 

Ein zu 100% deterministisches System würde ja bedeuten, dass alles bereits feststeht und nicht verändert werden kann. 
Könnte man in einem deterministischen System die gesamte Materie/Energie genau vermessen, könnte man beliebig vor und zurück simulieren. Man wüsste also bis ins kleinste Detail was passiert ist und noch passieren wird. 

Wobei mir einfällt, wäre das nicht ein Paradoxon... wenn man weiß was passieren wird könnte man es nicht einfach anders machen? *Kopfschmerz*

Echt komisch sich eine deterministische Welt vorzustellen, dann würde seit Beginn feststehen, dass ich diese Zeilen hier schreibe...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Naturgesetze überall im Universum Gültigkeit haben dann müssen sie auch unabhängig von uns existieren.


Das sind gleich zwei steile Behauptungen für die keine Beweise existieren. Woher willst du das wissen? Du MÖCHTEST gerne, dass es so ist, stimmts?


Headcrash schrieb:


> Und sie haben schon lange vor uns existiert.


Wieder eine steile Behauptung ohne Beleg.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Klar ohne Beobachtung können wir selber nicht verifzieren. Aber warum sollte alles von uns abhängig sein?


Warum sollte alles NICHT von uns abhängig sein? So oder so handelt es sich um eine nicht beweisbare Prämisse. Das Problem mit solchen Aussagen wie der zitierten ist, dass sie unmittelbar einleuchten, aber keinerlei Beweis dafür möglich ist. Wir können die Natur und ihre Gesetze um uns herum beobachten ==> wahre Aussage. Die Natur und ihre Gesetze existiert auch ohne unsere Beobachtung ==> nicht verifizierbare Behauptung. 

Wohlgemerkt: ich behaupte keinesfalls, dass deine Annahmen falsch wären, ich möchte nur festhalten, dass wir nichts davon beweisen können. Es geht mir darum, die Grenzen der menschlichen Erkenntnisfähigkeit nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich bin schon der Meinung das es eine objektive Realität gibt.



Völlig richtig, das ist deine Meinung. Meinung ≠ gesichertes Wissen, bitte nicht verwechseln. Das zu verwechseln führt zu Leuten wie Trump und dessen Wählern.



Moerli_me schrieb:


> Für unseren "freien Willen" ist es super, wenn Einstein hier widerlegt werden kann.
> 
> Ein zu 100% deterministisches System würde ja bedeuten, dass alles bereits feststeht und nicht verändert werden kann.
> Könnte man in einem deterministischen System die gesamte Materie/Energie  genau vermessen, könnte man beliebig vor und zurück simulieren. Man  wüsste also bis ins kleinste Detail was passiert ist und noch passieren  wird.
> ...


Das ist ein häufig gemachter Denkfehler. Früher glaubten die Physiker felsenfest, sie bräuchten nur sämtliche Ausgangsdaten eines Systems kennen, dann würden sie es bis in alle Zukunft vorher berechnen können. Tatsächlich ist das aber überhaupt nicht so. Wir kennen jede Menge Systeme, die sich trotz bekannter Ausgangssituation völlig unvorhersehbar verhalten, z. B. das Doppelpendel. Das Wetter ist auch so ein chaotisches System, bei dem eine immer exaktere Messung nur begrenzt zu besseren Vorhersagen führt. Die Genauigkeit der Vorhersage nimmt zwar zu, KANN aber niemals absolut exakt sein, selbst, wenn man sämtliche Ausgangsdaten und die nötige Rechenleistung zu deren Verarbeitung hätte. Chaosforschung – Wikipedia

Munter bleiben!


----------



## loco30 (21. Mai 2018)

@wurstkuchen

Eigentlich ein gute Erklärung von dir.

Leider hat die eine schwerwiegende Fehler. Aber bitte korregiere mich wenn ich falls liege.

Gehen wir davon aus, dass zwei Partikel (Socken), tatsächlich 100% unterschiedlich sind.

Wie wir alle wissen, haben beide Socken, aber beide Zustände, also Rot und Grün, und erst sichbar, wenn ich beobachte.

Dannk, wenn ich es schaffe, bei Socken zu trennen und ein zum Mars zu schicken, sinde beide Socken immer noch Rot und Grün.

Erst wenn ich auf die Erde die Schachtel öffne, sehe ich, er ist Rot (der Socken hat sich entschieden Rot zu sein), aber woher soll der andere Socken wissen, dass er JETZT Grün ist, weil auf die Erde schon jemand beobachtet hat?


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2018)

Wobei man diese Kombination von Tasten nicht wirklich als Zufall sehen kann. Denn die aufeinanderfolgenden Tasten sind nicht unabhängig. Dazu ist der Mensch nicht in der Lage.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das sind gleich zwei steile Behauptungen für die keine Beweise existieren. Woher willst du das wissen? Du MÖCHTEST gerne, dass es so ist, stimmts?


Naja, ich habe mehrfach gelesen das die Physiker davon ausgehen das die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind. Nur so kann man über andere Teile des Universums Aussagen machen welche auch weit weg und ausserhalb unserer Beobachtungsbereiches liegen.



> Wieder eine steile Behauptung ohne Beleg.


Naja, wie lange gibt es den Menschen und wie lange gibt es schon das Universum? Wir sind eine Folge der Naturgesetze.



> Warum sollte alles NICHT von uns abhängig sein? So oder so handelt es sich um eine nicht beweisbare Prämisse. Das Problem mit solchen Aussagen wie der zitierten ist, dass sie unmittelbar einleuchten, aber keinerlei Beweis dafür möglich ist. Wir können die Natur und ihre Gesetze um uns herum beobachten ==> wahre Aussage. Die Natur und ihre Gesetze existiert auch ohne unsere Beobachtung ==> nicht verifizierbare Behauptung.
> 
> Wohlgemerkt: ich behaupte keinesfalls, dass deine Annahmen falsch wären, ich möchte nur festhalten, dass wir nichts davon beweisen können. Es geht mir darum, die Grenzen der menschlichen Erkenntnisfähigkeit nicht aus den Augen zu verlieren.


Beweisen kann man meine Annahme nicht aber warum sollte der Mensch so wichtig sein das die Natur von seinen Beobachtungen abhängig ist? Verstehe ich einfach nicht.


Edit: Natürlich ist der Erkenntnisgewinn durch unsere Beobachtung abhängig, sonst könnte ich das hier alles nicht schreiben.  Aber ob die Beobachtung so starken Einfluss auf die Natur hat?
Es gibt ja welche die gehen noch weiter und meinen wir würden die Welt und Realität im Kopf erschaffen. Das halte ich für absurd.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das ist ein häufig gemachter Denkfehler. Früher glaubten die Physiker felsenfest, sie bräuchten nur sämtliche Ausgangsdaten eines Systems kennen, dann würden sie es bis in alle Zukunft vorher berechnen können. Tatsächlich ist das aber überhaupt nicht so. Wir kennen jede Menge Systeme, die sich trotz bekannter Ausgangssituation völlig unvorhersehbar verhalten, z. B. das Doppelpendel. Das Wetter ist auch so ein chaotisches System, bei dem eine immer exaktere Messung nur begrenzt zu besseren Vorhersagen führt. Die Genauigkeit der Vorhersage nimmt zwar zu, KANN aber niemals absolut exakt sein, selbst, wenn man sämtliche Ausgangsdaten und die nötige Rechenleistung zu deren Verarbeitung hätte. Chaosforschung – Wikipedia
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Ein Doppelpendel IST im Sinne der klassischen Physik vollkommen deterministisch und vorhersagbar. Es ist nur so unglaublich empfindlich gegenüber kleinsten Variationen, dass es praktisch unmöglich wird, seinen aktuellen Zustand fehlerfrei zu beschreiben. Und ausgehend von einer fehlerbehafteten Zustandsbeschreibung kann man auch bei deterministischen Systemen keine Vorhersagen treffen. Beim Wetter läuft es genau umgekehrt: Hier könnte man mit recht weit reichender Genauigkeit den Ist-Zustand beschreiben (auch wenn der einhergehende Messaufwand gegen unendlich geht), aber die Zahl an Interaktionen ist so unglaublich groß, dass wir nicht in der Lage sind, Vorhersagen zu berechnen ohne mit sehr groben, zu Fehlern führenden Vereinfachungen zu arbeiten.
Soweit ich weiß, gilt das auch für alle anderen (makroskopische) "chaotischen" Systeme: Sie folgen prinzipiell deterministischen Regeln, aber das heißt nicht, dass WIR oder irgendwer anders in diesem System sie auch praktisch berechnen kann. Das Extrembeispiel wäre das Universum selbst: Wir können seine Regeln nicht abschließend beschreiben, wir können seinen Ist-Zustand nicht abschließend analysieren und wenn wir beides könnten, bräuchten wir immer noch einen Computer, der größer ist als das Universum selbst, um irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Universum nicht-deterministisch wäre.




loco30 schrieb:


> @wurstkuchen
> 
> Eigentlich ein gute Erklärung von dir.
> 
> ...



Mal so eine Frage an die professionellen Sockenwäscher, die ich bei all den schönen Quantenbeispielen nie verstanden habe:
Wo ist das Loch in der Waschmaschiene?
Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass die Socken anfangs grün und rot gleichzeitig waren?
Per Definition ergeben doch alle Messungen ein eindeutiges Ergebnis.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (21. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe mehrfach gelesen das die Physiker davon ausgehen das die Naturgesetze überall gleich sind. Nur so kann man über andere Teile des Universums Aussagen machen welche auch weit weg und ausserhalb unserer Beobachtungsbereiches liegen.


Die "Naturgesetze" (besser Theorien) werden mit Absicht so formuliert, dass sie unter bestimmten Symetrietransformationen (z.B. Verschieben in Zeit und Ort, Rotation) invariant sind. Der Hintergrund ist wirklich reine (mathematische) Logik (und die funktioniert sehr gut). Es gibt einfach keinen Grund irgentetwas als besonders ausgezeichnet anzusehen. Ein fallender Apfel ist sogesehen auch nichts anderes als ein Planet der um einen Stern kreist.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Mai 2018)

> Und die Naturgesetze sollen ja auch überall im Universum ihre Gültigkeit haben.


Warscheinlich nicht mal das. Wir wissen ja nicht mal was Schwerkraft ist obwohl sie uns so vertraut ist. Wir wissen wie sie agiert wir wissen wie man sie berechnet, aber wir wissen nicht was es ist.
Schwerkraft "Kennt" "jeder" aber keiner weiß was es ist. Quanten kennt keiner obwohl sie genauso allgegenwärtig ist. Vielleicht muss man erst mal vorne Anfangen^^- MOMENT!! Wo ist vorne?


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2018)

Ich glaube wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Vielleicht ein Definitionsproblem...



konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Die "Naturgesetze" (besser Theorien) werden mit Absicht so formuliert, dass sie unter bestimmten Symetrietransformationen (z.B. Verschieben in Zeit und Ort, Rotation) invariant sind. Der Hintergrund ist wirklich reine (mathematische) Logik (und die funktioniert sehr gut). Es gibt einfach keinen Grund irgentetwas als besonders ausgezeichnet anzusehen. Ein fallender Apfel ist sogesehen auch nichts anderes als ein Planet der um einen Stern kreist.


Ich bin der Meinung das es diese Gesetzmäßigkeiten schon gibt und immer gab. Wir entdecken,  formulieren, beschreiben sie, geben ihnen einen Namen und Gestalt. Weil wir uns von unserer Intelligenz und Logik an diese angepasst haben.
Eine andere ähnlich hohe künstliche oder extraterristrische  Intelligenz müßte zu den selben oder ähnlichen Beobachtungen und Schlüssen kommen.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Warscheinlich nicht mal das. Wir wissen ja nicht mal was Schwerkraft ist obwohl sie uns so vertraut ist. Wir wissen wie sie agiert wir wissen wie man sie berechnet, aber wir wissen nicht was es ist.
> Schwerkraft "Kennt" "jeder" aber keiner weiß was es ist.


Die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie beschreibt sie aber schon sehr genau.

Und Gravitationswellen wurden auch schon  nachgewiesen.



> Quanten kennt keiner obwohl sie genauso allgegenwärtig ist.


Auch da weiß man schon recht viel aber eben noch nicht alles.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Doppelpendel IST im Sinne der klassischen Physik vollkommen deterministisch und vorhersagbar. Es ist nur so unglaublich empfindlich gegenüber kleinsten Variationen, dass es praktisch unmöglich wird, seinen aktuellen Zustand fehlerfrei zu beschreiben. Und ausgehend von einer fehlerbehafteten Zustandsbeschreibung kann man auch bei deterministischen Systemen keine Vorhersagen treffen.


Einverstanden. Insofern ist mein Beispiel untauglich für das, was ich ausdrücken wollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gilt das auch für alle anderen (makroskopische) "chaotischen" Systeme: Sie folgen prinzipiell deterministischen Regeln, aber das heißt nicht, dass WIR oder irgendwer anders in diesem System sie auch praktisch berechnen kann. Das Extrembeispiel wäre das Universum selbst: Wir können seine Regeln nicht abschließend beschreiben, wir können seinen Ist-Zustand nicht abschließend analysieren und wenn wir beides könnten, bräuchten wir immer noch einen Computer, der größer ist als das Universum selbst, um irgendwelche Schlüsse zu ziehen. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Universum nicht-deterministisch wäre.


Jedes physikalische System entwickelt zusätzliche Freiheitsgrade (also die zukünftigen Zustände, die es annehmen kann), wenn man ein neues Element hinzufügt. Darum kann auch ein vollständig bekannter Ausgangszustand nicht zwangsläufig zu einem vollständig vorhersagbaren Verhalten führen. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Erkenntnis, die mittlerweile die alte, reichlich überhebliche Auffassung abgelöst hat, man könne jedes System vollständig vorhersagen wenn man nur sämtliche Ausgangsgrößen kennen würde. Das ist keine Frage des Speicherplatzes oder der Rechenleistung. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Gimmick (21. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage an die professionellen Sockenwäscher, die ich bei all den schönen Quantenbeispielen nie verstanden habe:
> Wo ist das Loch in der Waschmaschiene?
> Woher weiß man eigentlich, dass die Socken anfangs grün und rot gleichzeitig waren?
> Per Definition ergeben doch alle Messungen ein eindeutiges Ergebnis.



Abgesehen, dass das Sockenbeispiel etwas quer ist:
Es geht darum, dass es vor dem Reinschauen nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Farbe gibt. Bei zwei Socken, zwei Kisten, zwei Farben und der Bedingung, dass jede Kiste exakt eine Socke enthält ist jede Socke zu 50% grün und zu 50% rot.

Da hört der Vergleich aber auch auf, denn im Gegensatz zum Doppelspalt interferieren die Socken aber nicht mit sich selber und erzeugen keine Verteilung


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ....
> Und Gravitationswellen wurden auch schon  nachgewiesen.


Nachgewiesen ist nett umschrieben für eine gemessene wahrscheinliche Existens

Und Schwerkraft kann berechnet, gemessen, und vorhergesehen werden. Die Relativitätstheorie beschreibt das unter anderem auch ganz gut. Schwerkraft kann unter anderem spielend den Zeitverlauf beeinflussen - im Übriegen die einzige Konstante die es in der Welt der Menschen gibt.  Aber deswegen wissen wir immer noch nicht, was Schwerkrft eigentlich Wirklich ist. Was sind Quanten was ist Schwerkraft, und wie wenig bedeutet eigentlich "Zeit"

Die Relativitätstheorie ist in den letzten Jahren schon ein ums andere mal ins,.. Relative gelaufen^^ Albi war´n super Typ erlich, aber auch er beschreibt nicht jedeweden umstand im All.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Schwerkraft kann unter anderem spielend den Zeitverlauf beeinflussen - im Übriegen die einzige Konstante die es in der Welt der Menschen gibt..


Einstein sagt: c= const im Bezugssystem.
Nicht g.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Mai 2018)

ich habe nicht versucht Einsteins Theorie mit der Schwerkraft zu untermalen. Darum sind es 2 verschiedene Absätze, es bezog sich einzig auf die Zitierte Aussage. Er hat ja nun nicht versucht die Schwerkraft als zu erklären. 
Auch Gravitation ist ja nur eine einzelne Komponente in der Natur.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (22. Mai 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Da hört der Vergleich aber auch auf, denn im Gegensatz zum Doppelspalt interferieren die Socken aber nicht mit sich selber und erzeugen keine Verteilung


Also, meine Socken tun das. Mal verschwinden welche, dann ist die linke rechts und die rechte links, dann wieder die rechte rechts und die linke links, dann wiederum passen die Farben nicht richtig zusammen... Wenn das keine Interferenz und zufällige Verteilung ist, was dann? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Er hat ja nun nicht versucht die Schwerkraft als zu erklären.


Genau das hat er nicht geschafft.
Nur die Stringtheorie bietet da einen brauchbaren Ansatz.



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Auch Gravitation ist ja nur eine einzelne Komponente in der Natur.


Sie ist aber eine Grundkraft in der *Grand Unified Theory*.


----------



## RyzA (22. Mai 2018)

Immerhin hat er vor 100 Jahren Gravitationswellen vorhergesagt.  Und die wurden erst 100 Jahre später nachgewiesen.
Ja die Stringtheorie, wo ich nicht viel von verstehe... weiß nur das es da um höhere Dimensionen und  "Bewegungsspielräume" geht.
Aber mathematisch verstehe ich davon 0.


----------



## Paunaro (22. Mai 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sie ist aber eine Grundkraft in der *Grand Unified Theory*.


Wobei das eine Vermutung ist. Mittlerweile gibt es Ansätze die dies bestreiten (zb entropische Gravitation, und im Zuge dessen wird sich auch Dunkle Materie als Holzweg heraus stellen). Weil *die GUT eben keine(!) Gravitation beinhaltet*, und auch keine Theorie wirklich in Aussicht ist die alle 4 vereinen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> 
> Ich frage mich wie Teilchen über beliebige Entfernungen "überlichtschnell" Informationen austauschen können? Habe ich nicht verstanden wie das gehen soll.


Wer in drei Dimensionen weit auseinander ist, muss es in 11 Dimensionen nicht sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2018)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Jedes physikalische System entwickelt zusätzliche Freiheitsgrade (also die zukünftigen Zustände, die es annehmen kann), wenn man ein neues Element hinzufügt. Darum kann auch ein vollständig bekannter Ausgangszustand nicht zwangsläufig zu einem vollständig vorhersagbaren Verhalten führen. Das ist eine grundsätzliche Erkenntnis, die mittlerweile die alte, reichlich überhebliche Auffassung abgelöst hat, man könne jedes System vollständig vorhersagen wenn man nur sämtliche Ausgangsgrößen kennen würde. Das ist keine Frage des Speicherplatzes oder der Rechenleistung.



Stimmt in dieser allgemeinen Formulierung. Im Spezialfall "ein Universum" ist aber die Wenn-Bedingung nicht erfüllt: Es kann kein neues Element von außen hinzukommen, weil das betrachtete System bereits ALLES umfasst. Die Entstehung eines "neuen" Elementes aus rein internen Prozessen wäre dagegen über eben diese ein deterministischer Prozess. Man könnte also die Entstehung des zusätzlichen Freiheitsgrades vorhersagen und hätte somit erneut vollständige Erkenntnis über das so gebildete, veränderte Systeme und dessen zukünftige Entwicklung.
Veraltet ist aber, wie gesagt, die Vorstellung man könne irgend ein System jemals so genau kennen. Per Defintion ist alles unterhalb des Maßstabs "Universum" nicht vollständig geschlossen, es sind also maximal Näherungen an diesen Erkenntnisgrad möglich. Und oft nicht einmal das - spätestens wenn wir über Quanten reden, bei denen ja schon so etwas triviales wie "wo" und "wie" nicht beide für ein Teilchen bekannt sein können und sogar jeweils eins nur für Teilchen, die durch den Messprozess bereits massiv beeinflusst respektive in der Regel vernichtet wurden, was Vorhersagen über deren künftiges Verhalten etwas lächerlich macht.




Gimmick schrieb:


> Abgesehen, dass das Sockenbeispiel etwas quer ist:
> Es geht darum, dass es vor dem Reinschauen nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für die Farbe gibt. Bei zwei Socken, zwei Kisten, zwei Farben und der Bedingung, dass jede Kiste exakt eine Socke enthält ist jede Socke zu 50% grün und zu 50% rot.



Diese Schilderung der Auswirkungen ist mir bekannt. Aber ich frage, wo sie überhaupt herkommt? Woher weiß ich, dass in der geschlossenen Kiste Socken mit 50% grün Chance und 50% rot Chance liegen? Jeder einzelne, der jemals eine Kiste aufgemacht hat, hat entweder 100% grüne oder 100% rote Socken vorgefunden. Man kann dieses typischerweise genannte Beispiel also genauso gut und wesentlich einfacher erklären mit der Annahme "es gibt nur Socken mit einer festen, stabilen Farbe und diese sind zufällig auf Kisten verteilt". Macht man aber nicht. Wieso?

(Anm.: Ich weiß, dass das vor allem ein Fehler des Beispiels ist. Ehe er mit "die Dummheit des Menschen ist ggf. nicht endlich" konfrontiert wurde, wollte Schrödinger ja eigentlich auch darstellen, dass Quantenkonzepte in der makroskopischen Welt einfach bescheuert wirken. Leider wiederholen aber alle nicht-mathematischen Texte zum Thema, die mir bislang begegnet sind, ausschließlich das bescheuerte Beispiel in x-Varianten und verzichten darauf, die zur Grundannahme führende Logik zu erklären. Falls die hier jemand kennt, wäre ich sehr interessiert.)


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Schilderung der Auswirkungen ist mir bekannt. Aber ich frage, wo sie überhaupt herkommt? Woher weiß ich, dass in der geschlossenen Kiste Socken mit 50% grün Chance und 50% rot Chance liegen? Jeder einzelne, der jemals eine Kiste aufgemacht hat, hat entweder 100% grüne oder 100% rote Socken vorgefunden. Man kann dieses typischerweise genannte Beispiel also genauso gut und wesentlich einfacher erklären mit der Annahme "es gibt nur Socken mit einer festen, stabilen Farbe und diese sind zufällig auf Kisten verteilt". Macht man aber nicht. Wieso?
> 
> (Anm.: Ich weiß, dass das vor allem ein Fehler des Beispiels ist. Ehe er mit "die Dummheit des Menschen ist ggf. nicht endlich" konfrontiert wurde, wollte Schrödinger ja eigentlich auch darstellen, dass Quantenkonzepte in der makroskopischen Welt einfach bescheuert wirken. Leider wiederholen aber alle nicht-mathematischen Texte zum Thema, die mir bislang begegnet sind, ausschließlich das bescheuerte Beispiel in x-Varianten und verzichten darauf, die zur Grundannahme führende Logik zu erklären. Falls die hier jemand kennt, wäre ich sehr interessiert.)


Das sind doch nur Beispiele zur Veranschaulichung was auf Quantenebene ungefähr abläuft.


----------



## Gast201808102 (25. Mai 2018)

ablaufen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das sind doch nur Beispiele zur Veranschaulichung was auf Quantenebene ungefähr abläuft.



Schon klar. Es sind hinkende Vergleiche, die ungefähr die Auswirkungen von Quantenprozessen repräsentieren sollen. Deswegen beantworten sie auch nicht meine Frage: Wie kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee, das es so umständlich ist?

Leider beschränken sich alle populärwissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen auf die bescheuerten Beispiele und alles rein wissenschaftliche auf komplexe Mathematik und Feldgleichungen. Eine Abstraktion der funktionalen Logik habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------

